# Problem mit Deutschen Foren

## oliver2104

Hallo, 

habe plötzlich ein seltsames Problem mit den Foren

unter www.gentoo.de betreffend die Optionen:

  Direkt zum Deutschen Forum

  Die allgemeinen Gentoo-Foren 

da bekomm ich dann nur eine leere Seite mit der Meldung:

  phpBB : Critical Error

  Could not connect to the database

Die Internationalen Foren auf www.gentoo.org

kann ich aber ohne Probleme aufrufen.

bitte um Hilfe

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da gab es wohl ein Problem. Hatte ich auch vorübergehend. Noch mal probiert? Jetzt geht es bei mir wieder.

----------

## oliver2104

Interessanterweise tritt das Problem noch immer auf, aber nur auf wenn ich als root angemeldet bin.

Als normaler User angemeldet, gibts kein Problem.

Verwende Firefox

Bin darauf gestoßen, weil ich gerade ein neues Gentoo-System aufsetze und schnell mal als root

das Handbuch bzw. die Foren einsehen wollte.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> ... wenn ich als root angemeldet bin. ...

   :Shocked: 

----------

## misterjack

@Threadersteller. Einfach mal Fehlermeldungen zuerst googlen, dann sollteste ziemlich schnell mitbekommen, dass dieser Fehler _nichts_ mit deinem System zu tun hat. Es ist auch vollkommen irrelevant, als welcher User du eingeloggt bist, der Fehler wird wohl temporär genau zeitgleich aufgetreten sein, als du gerade per root eingeloggt warst.

----------

## Josef.95

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> habe plötzlich ein seltsames Problem mit den Foren
> 
> unter www.gentoo.de betreffend die Optionen:
> ...

 

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen - die Seite https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 (dieses Forum) tut hier einwandfrei.

Eventuell hat dein Browser noch veraltete Daten Im Cache - versuche mal die Seite komplett neu zu laden (zu aktualisieren) zb mit der Taste F5

Normal sollte die genannte Seite dann einwandfrei erreichbar sein (hier tut sie das).

 *Quote:*   

> Interessanterweise tritt das Problem noch immer auf, aber nur auf wenn ich als root angemeldet bin. 

  Hehe, mit root-Rechten sollte man auch keinen Browser nutzen, bzw am besten gar keine X-Anwendungen unter root nutzen (so ein gefährlicher Unsinn sollte normal niemals nötig sein).

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen - die Seite https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 (dieses Forum) tut hier einwandfrei.

 

Ich konnte den Fehler zeitgleich mit gleicher Meldung bestätigen. 

Da hab ich sogar im IRC nachgefragt und infra hat's sogar bestätigt.  :Smile:  Von daher wohl eher kein Cache-Problem beim OP.

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Kann ich so nicht bestätigen - die Seite https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 (dieses Forum) tut hier einwandfrei. 
> 
> Ich konnte den Fehler zeitgleich mit gleicher Meldung bestätigen. 
> 
> Da hab ich sogar im IRC nachgefragt und infra hat's sogar bestätigt.  Von daher wohl eher kein Cache-Problem beim OP.

 

Das war aber ein paar Tage bevor der OP hier den Thread eröffnete und fragte.

Da dieses Problem aber scheinbar immer noch bei ihm auftritt (obwohl es das zZt gar nicht mehr gibt), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das es doch am veralteten Browsercache liegt  :Smile: 

Ich hatte es hier auf zwei Rechnern auch, und konnte es mit neuladen der Seite  (mit F5) beheben.

----------

